# a few stereo questions



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you don't have the Pioneer system, you won't have the external amp, which means you won't have any wiring going back there that you can use.

Order the AA-GM44	PAC harness from amazon for under $40. It is a line out converter that gets connected in the back of the factory radio deck, requiring no splicing or permanent changes. 
Run the wires wherever you want to, but not alongside the power wire, and use high quality, shielded RCAs. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

You can go Xtreme's route, or what I did us used this- PAC SOEM-T (soemt) Premium 120W, 2-Channel Adjustable Line Out to wire into the rear door speaker wires to have RCA's to run from that to the amp. It worked awesome, had non issues, and sounded great. Plus it has the remote turn on wire on it for your amp also.

NOTE: I would only recommend using a line output converter like the one I mentioned if you are mechanically inclined, and/or can follow directions you have researched properly. As doing something wrong can cause problems with working with bundles of wires.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i already have a cheap loc, but its one that i would need to wire to the door speakers. i saw on youtube that the wires are all near the drivers door, so ill probably just wire it there, not sure but i might try to wire it up in the trunk along with the sub and amp, just for ease during tuning. im mechanically and electronically inclined enough to figure it out, just too bad they didnt include the wiring to the back speakers, wouldve made it a lot easier! i would look into the loc that is plug and play from the stock deck, but the deck was my next upgrade project anyways...


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

If you already have the LOC and are pretty confident with installing it then give it a shot. Just make sure you know which wires to tap into. For mine I just used the type of connector that clips over the existing wire, and then another connector plugs into that to tap into it. So there is no cutting or splicing, and only leaves a small pinch on the wire that can be covered with electrical tape. And I just mounted my LOC in the trunk by the amp, then ran wires under the rear seat to the B-pillar where the wires that run to the rear speakers are. Then I only needed a couple feet of RCA cable to run from the LOC to the amp. If you need any help with it or have any questions I should be able to help you out as I did both mine and my girlfriends Cruze.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

I used a Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.1 (signal processor) to hook up my sub. It helps equalize the factory system and makes it easy to add to later on. 

I ran my wires along the driver side and tapped into the speakers near the driver door where all of the wires are located. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

so i ran everything perfectly, clean and it sounds great. but the amp power light wont turn off... i tried puting the remote wire to a few different fuses that are acc only, but it still has power when the car is off. when i unplug the remote wire from any of the fuses, the power to the amp goes off. would there be a reason that the fuse box under the hood always gets power? maybe the car gives power to the fuses as soon as you open a door, or unlock the car? i ran it to the hood fuse box just because i coat hangered the wire at the same time, i will try pulling it back and using the in car fuse box like stated in another thread, but im confused for now...


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

With the LOC it should only turn on and send power through the remote turn on once the power hits the speaker. So it definitely shouldn't be on all the time. Do you know what LOC you have specifically?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

scosche 4 channel FA13A. its a cheap one from walmart. it doesnt have a remote or power wire, only hooked up to the speaker wires and into the rca input of amp. it does have a ground but the instructions say to only connect it if you are having noise issues. i figured if it had something to do with that, the amp wouldve stayed on when i disconnected the remote wire?

i left it plugged in for 8 hours, came back and opened the trunk, and the amp light was on, so unless it turns on when you open a door or the trunk or something, it shouldve been on for the whole time. it started right up, would a 900 watt amp left powered for 8 hours kill a battery?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i may just wire the remote as a switch so i can turn off the amp when i drive by the police or through residential areas. since it turns off when i disconnect the remote, but stays on when its connected. i would rather figure it out but dont mind a bass switch.


----------

